# will fiberous twine work for candle wicks?



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

As I sat here watching Practical magic, I thought "self, You need to make some hand dipped candles". So then I started wondering how to make my own wicks just because I would want to try it- and that the local stores only sell wicks in 6 ft sections.
So can I use a fiberous cheapy twine for wicks? How would I treat/prep these for use as wicks?
Just thought somone here may have tried this method and be able to share any pros cons on it.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried making candle wicks for a homemade oil lamp. If you read around a lot of things say to soak it in salt water for some time and then let dry for a day (or bake on lowest setting for 20 min.) Not sure how well twine would work compared with cotton or typical wick stuff. The idea is to slow down the burning, otherwise your candle will be out in a couple minutes.


----------

